# Does anyone have a pair of front strut assemblies they would sell?......need info., too............



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

I am looking to go from 4x100 to 5x112 on a 4 cyl. 4000 and am concerned right now with the front.
I would assume that the assembly itself will just swap in. Will my brakes bolt on, or would I need those too? Will my axles slide in, or would I need them too?
I appreciate any help you can offer.
-Rob


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone have a pair of front strut assemblies they would sell?......need info. ... (teach2)*

I have front strut assemblies from an '87 5000 turbo quattro. you would need to remove the hubs and press them into your strut housing.
I'm not sure how you will make this work in the rear. What vehicle uses 5X112 spindles? The quattro rear hubs are pressed into a strut housing similar to the front - it does not use the trailing arm assembly like the FWD cars.
You may be better doing a 4X108 conversion. Then you can use the complete suspension from a model 80 or 90. I have a '93 90 that has all the components you'ld need. I assume you want to do this to have rear disks and larger brakes all-around.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone have a pair of front strut assemblies they would sell?......need info. ... (GTQ)*

Are you saying that 5KTQ hubs will press rightinto my 1984 4000 4 cyl. fwd strut assemblies? Are you sure?!? IF so, which wheel bearings (or would it matter).
Although I take some ribbing for it, I am not really into performance (anymore- I used to be a BIG fan of stright-line performance when I owned my 1973 Ford Mustang Mach I). I am just more into the vintage look. The point of the conversion is to accommodate a MINT set of URQ Fuchs wheels. They just seem to be very era-appropriate.
I am going to keep the rear drums (for now, anyway) and I have a good machine shop to fill the 4 lugs and drill and thread the new ones. It is the front that I am worried about. I'd be THRILLED if I could simply press in some 5KTQ hubs!
Thanks.
-Rob


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone have a pair of front strut assemblies they would sell?......need info. ... (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_
I am looking to go from 4x100 to 5x112 on a 4 cyl. 4000 and am concerned right now with the front. I would assume that the assembly itself will just swap in

If talking, 5000, not quite. Spring perches are different...
If talking urq, almost. Bottom ball joint is a different size, and I *think* the tie rod end is a different size also. (Can be dealt with by getting another VAG part though.) Still have to deal with different driveshaft end..


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_Are you saying that 5KTQ hubs will press right into my 1984 4000 4 cyl. fwd strut assemblies? Are you sure?!

I don't *think* so. 5Kt hubs are the same size as the REAR hubs of a 4kq, but not the front. FWD may be different.
However, you are not sunk yet..








This may give you some ideas..
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...=bolt
Or... Someone had discussed that 4kq strut tubes fit inside the 5K strut housing. So you could do as the link above, or make a 'hybrid' strut housing, using the bottom & hub of the 5k strut, and the top half 4k strut (keeping the 4k spring perch and steering arm) and welding them together...
And then, there is the samll issue of different length driveshafts required..








_Modified by katman at 1:25 PM 3-13-2007_

_Modified by katman at 1:26 PM 3-13-2007_

_Modified by katman at 11:21 AM 3-14-2007_


_Modified by katman at 11:22 AM 3-14-2007_


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have a pair of front strut assemblies they would sell?......need info. ... (teach2)*

Why not use front URQ hubs? Do they not fit the 4cyl struts? 
Also for the rear - redrilling would work, but you might look further into 5KT non quattro rear brakes/spindles/etc. I'm not sure they'd fit (do your homework on that one







) but they should have the bolt pattern you're after and may be adaptable.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

That would make sense to me. Do you know that they would press right in? Same wheel bearing (size)? It's a great idea, but short of buying the hubs ($, IF they are still available) and just trying it, how else could I be sure it would work?


----------

